# Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

im Mai plane ich eine Kuttertour (bzw. mehrere Fahrten) in der westlichen Ostsee, und ich zermartere mir gerade das Hirn über das Material. Explizit bei der Wahl einer Rolle tue ich mich schwer. Ich habe mich schon durch sämtliche Foren und Threads gelesen, ein paar Modelle habe ich nun in meiner näheren Auswahl, kann mich jedoch einfach nicht entscheiden. |kopfkrat

Einsatzgebiet wie gesagt westliche Ostsee, im Mai. Als Schnur werde ich mir entweder eine 19er Power Pro in rot oder eine 20er Spro Spyder holen (ich weiß, ein wenig dünner täte es auch, aber es ist mein erster Versuch mit geflochtener und da nehme ich lieber mal einen Tacken stärker). Davor kommt natürlich ein monifiles Vorfach, vsl. ein 40er Fluoro Carbon. Als Köder fungieren primär Pilker zwischen 75 und 100 Gramm, und als Rute möchte ich mir eine mit einem entsprechendem Wurfgewicht zwischen 50 und 150 Gramm holen.

Folgende Rollen stehen in meiner Auswahlliste:



Spro Freeliner XR 850 LCS 8000
Daiwa Regal-X 3500 BR
Mitchell Advanced Blade Alu 4500
Daiwa Procaster 3500X (od. 4000x)
Spro Passion 7.000
Die vielgelobte Penn Slammer gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, und die meisten Shimanos sind mir einfach zu teuer für den seltenen Einsatz. Momentan liegt die Mitchell in meiner Gunst leicht vor der Daiwa Procaster.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Tipps.


----------



## bobbykron (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

penn sargus 3000/4000


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

preisrahmen?

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/S...s-marksearchresults-CABO-span-830-23069p.html


ich kann dir dieses modell nur währmstens empfehlen fische die erste meienr rollen nun schon seid über 5jahren bedingungslos auf der ostsee und sie macht noch keine zicken


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Preisrahmen: 50,- Euro. Und wäre nett, wenn ihr euch auf die Rollen meiner Liste beschränken und es mir nicht noch schwerer machen würdet! ;-)


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Wenn Spro auch noch im Rennen ist,dann sag ich mal die: Zalt Arc 745, kost so umme 100 tacken,fische die auch und bin begeistert.
|wavey:


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ich denke mit den rollen aus deiner liste wirst du nicht wirklich glücklich da sie nicht lange der belastung beim pilken standhalten werden grade bei der verwendung von geflecht am ehesten würde ich da noch die spro passion nehmen


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

für`n fuffi und noch Salzwassergeeignet;+|kopfkrat,pack lieber noch nen fuffi druff,oder trotzdem ne Slammer.


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



lausi97 schrieb:


> für`n fuffi und noch Salzwassergeeignet;+|kopfkrat,pack lieber noch nen fuffi druff,oder trotzdem ne Slammer.


 
oder so ;-)


----------



## Dakarangus (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Oder halt die Sargus, ist ja nur unwesentlich teurer als dein Limit von 50€.

Was gefällt dir an der Slammer nicht?
Zu schwer, metallischer Lauf, zu rustikal?


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Lieben Dank schonmal für eure Tipps! 

Bei der Penn Slammer gefällt mir irgendwie die Rolle an sich nicht, mag blöd klingen, aber ich fremdel schon bei ihrem Anblick.

50 bis maximal 60 Euro sind halt mein selbst gesetztes Limit, mir ist schon bewusst dass man dafür kein Tip-Top-Gerät erwarten darf. Aber für meine Zwecke und mein Budget sollte da doch was drin sein?

Bei meinem letzten (und ersten) Ostsee-Trip vor 3 Jahren hatte ich eine ziemlich günstige Sänger Bionic SX 5000 im Einsatz, die mir ein windiger Verkäufer im Angelshop irgendwie angedreht hatte. Und ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle, sie hat voll ihren Dienst erfüllt (und wird dies auf meiner Zweitrute auch beim nächsten Trip machen). Es muss also nicht immer Premiumware sein.


----------



## bobbykron (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Oder halt die Sargus, ist ja nur unwesentlich teurer als dein Limit von 50€.
> 
> Was gefällt dir an der Slammer nicht?
> Zu schwer, metallischer Lauf, zu rustikal?



http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Sargus-SG-3000--206.html

also nicht mal zu teuer


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPRO-Zalt-AR...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3f1ccc27e5

so teuer ist dat nich,und hält auch nen Halli|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Lieben Dank schonmal für eure Tipps!
> 
> Bei der Penn Slammer gefällt mir irgendwie die Rolle an sich nicht, mag blöd klingen, aber ich fremdel schon bei ihrem Anblick.
> 
> ...




Das http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Saltig...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item337ec9fb86 wäre Premium:q.

Aber echt,fürn büschen mehr Kohle gibbet halt auch was besseres als die Sargus,oder die Fierce.


----------



## vermesser (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Fünfzig Euro für ne Pilkrolle? Eindeutig Sargus, wenn die Slammer rausfällt. Ich nehme an, die Penn Spinfisher SSG fällt dann wegen Design auch raus...die gibts auch für um die 50 Euro.

Und über die Rute würde ich nochmal nachdenken...ich habe normal ne 100 Gramm Rute und fische damit schon verhältnismäßig schwer. Normal bist Du in der Ostsee vor Rostock zum Beispiel (wo genau bist Du?) mit Pilkern zwischen 50 und 80 Gramm gut bedient...wobei ich die 80er noch nie brauchte...65 kamen immer runter, selbst bei starker Drift und einer Tour die wegen Wind und Welle abgebrochen wurde!! 

Teilweise konnte ich mit ner 50 Gramm Rute und entsprechend leichten Pilkern und Gummis fischen...und es hat dem Erfolg auf keinen Fall geschadet.

Ach ja, eine Rolle hätte ich noch...knapp über Budget...Fin Nor Sportfisher...die fische ich auch häufig für das Einsatzgebiet...mein kam 62 Euro bei Schirmer.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> 50 bis maximal 60 Euro sind halt mein selbst gesetztes Limit, mir ist schon bewusst dass man dafür kein Tip-Top-Gerät erwarten darf. Aber für meine Zwecke und mein Budget sollte da doch was drin sein?



Gib doch mal "SPRO Passion" in die Boardsuche ein- da wurde schon einiges zu geschrieben (auch von mir)- meine 740er funktionuckeln immernoch.

Und die kommen dieses Jahr auch wieder mit nach Norge.

Aber ne 19er Power Pro is doch ein wenig happig- darf ruhig zwei Nummern feiner sein.


----------



## vermesser (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ich habe das eben erst gelesen...ne 19er Power Pro? Willst Du den Kutter ankern??? Ich habe ne 13er und auf der ganz schweren Kombi ne 15er...die brauch ich aber nahezu nie...nimm die Schnur bloß ein zwei Nummern feiner...entsprechend feiner kannst Du fischen und mit leichteren Pilkern!! 

Ach ja, und ne Spro Passion 7.000 ist etwas groß...wenn es die Rolle sein soll, nimm ne 3000er oder 4000er.

Aber ganz ehrlich...ich habe, nutze und mag die Passion...aber für die Ostsee vom Kutter würde ich was robusteres nehmen...aus meiner Sicht ist die Passion eine super Spinnrolle, aber nix fürs ziemlich grobe...ne Weile macht die das mit, aber es ist nicht ihr Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## spike999 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

@TE
ich weiß ja nicht in welchen foren dir diese rollen empfohlen wurden aber ich würde keine von den dir vorgeschlagenen rollen benutzen oder empfehlen...
die hier oft genannte penn sargus ist das beste was du dir in den von dir gesteckten preisrahmen bekommen kannst...

keiner hat zu den von dir genannten rollen stellung bezogen...warum nur...???KEINER fischt sowas...


----------



## wienermelange (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ich glaube das angeln in der ostsee wird überbewertet geringer salzgehalt und selten tiefer wie 10-15m. deswegen reichen auch schon 3000 rollengrößen völlig aus ne dünne geflochtene drauf meinetwegen die 0,14-0,17mm spiderwire in rot oder gelb und fertig.
im prinzip kannst du jede rolle nehmen wenn du die nach dem fischen ordentlich unter fließenden wassser abspülst.

klar robuster sind gute rollen sicherlich und du wirst aber dann auch insgesamt länger deine freute dran haben.

wenn du die mitchell advanced blade alu noch billig auftreiben kannst nehme die.
ansonsten auch ne 3000 penn battle, fierce, sargus, pursuit.
wenn es die slammer sein soll dann reicht die 260 größe vollig aus notfalls die 360.

grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ne Spro Passion 7.000 ist etwas groß...wenn es die Rolle sein soll, nimm ne 3000er oder 4000er.



Jepp- hast recht!
Meine alte 740er ist ne 4000er.

@spike999-|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Astarod (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ich habe ne neue 360er Slammer für 60 Euro inner Bucht ersteigert,und gestern ne 4000 Atlantis für 68|bigeyes.
Du hast noch ein wenig Zeit,schau immer mal rein und du wirst was gutes für kleines Geld finden#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ach ja... nach sowas läuft das Dingen auch noch ohne ruckeln, quietschen oder knirschen.:q


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Erstmal ein megadickes DANKE für eure zahlreichen Antworten - ihr seid echt der Hammer! 

Also ich habe mich schon auf Rollen beschränkt, über die ich in einzelnen Threads viel Gutes gelesen habe. Klar, "premium" ist nochmal eine ganz andere Preisklasse, aber wie gesagt: 50 bis 60 Euro will und kann ich investieren, und bin dafür auch zu qualitativen Abstrichen gegenüber einer teureren Rolle bereit.

Hier ist ja der Name "Sargus" häufig gefallen, werde ich mir nochmal ansehen. Aber wenn nicht die, wird es wahrscheinlich schon eine aus meiner im Eröffnungspost genannten Liste werden. Und bisher liegen die Mitchell und die Daiwa in meiner Gunst noch leicht vorne.

Zu den Schnüren: Ich will gerne alles möglichst richtig machen, auch bei der Schnur. Mir ist klar, dass 19er oder 20er vielleicht ein bisschen überdimensioniert sind (geplant sind Ausflüge von Laboe aus), aber für mich ist es halt meine allererste Erfahrung überhaupt mit geflochtener. Und ich habe iwo gelesen, dass es gerade auf einem Kutter besser sei, anfangs ein bisschen dicker zu nehmen. Auch, wenn die Schnur mal am Kutter entlang schrubbert.

Aber gut, ich lasse mich gerne belehren (dazu bin ich ja hier), noch ist die Schnur ja nicht gekauft. Als nächst-dünnere kämen für mich dann 15er in Frage. Meine Favoriten auch hier die Power Pro in rot oder die Spro Snyper in magenta/rosa.


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Achja, noch kurz zum Thema "Wurfgewicht der Rute": ich habe ein recht großes Sortiment Pilker in der Gewichtsklasse 75-110 Gramm. Gummifische nehme ich auch mal mit, aber eher zum Erfahrungssammeln.

Eine Rute mit weitaus geringerem Wurfgewicht scheint mir daher nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

In der Regel schaltet man der geflochtenen Hauptschnur ein Vorfach aus Hardmono oder FC vor, damit man nicht jedem zweiten Fisch ne Hasenscharte zieht- die geflochtene hat halt kaum Dehnung.

Wenn Du dieses Vorfach etwa zwei Meter lang fertigst, kommste mit der Hauptschnur nicht an den Rumpf des Kutters- ausser- du fischt zu lang in der Andrift, sodass du unterm Kutter durch angelst.... Solltest Du aber eh vermeiden, um kein Mecker von den anderen Anglern zu kassieren.

Von daher- nimm ruhig ne feinere Schnur.


----------



## spike999 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jepp- hast recht!
> Meine alte 740er ist ne 4000er.
> 
> @spike999-|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



was willst mir damit sagen???


----------



## vermesser (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Tue Dir und Deinen Mitanglern einen Gefallen und nehme eine sehr gut sichtbare Schnur. Gelbe Power Pro zum Beispiel. Auf den Kuttern wirds mal enger, Wind fasst in die Schnur und und...es ist von Vorteil, wenn man die Schnur gut sieht um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden. Die Rote Power Pro ist nicht wirklich gut sichtbar.

Die Mitchell Blade und die Sargus sind sich sehr ähnlich, wenn mich gar baugleich...die Daiwa halte ich für zu plastiklastig. 
Dann würde ich eher die Spro Passion bzw.die baugleiche Ryobi Ecusima nehmen. Die Ryobi gibts öfter preiswerter.
Die ist zwar auch Plastik, aber langjährig getestetes, robustes Plastik...

Die Verhältnisse vor Kiel kenn ich nicht. Bei uns wären die geplanten Pilker häufig zu schwer.


----------



## wienermelange (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

geräte- u. ködertechnisch gilt hier immer "so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich".

80g spinnrute langt dicke denn pilker lässt du bloß ab und nehme dann lieber gummis die kannste wenn möglich auch werfen und machen mehr spaß mit evtl. mehr fisch. da kannste die guten alten kopytos nehmen wichtig ist dabei nur mit orangenen o. rötlichen schwanz.

grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



spike999 schrieb:


> was willst mir damit sagen???



Deine Behauptung im letzten Satz fand ich merkwürdig- einfach falsch!
Einige User nutzen erwähnte Rollen- in der Boardsuche findet man zu den Stichworten einiges- unter anderem Parallelen zu "höherpreisigen " Rollen.

Von daher stellte sich mir die Frage, was Dich zu solch einer Aussage veranlasst!

@TE- sorry fürs OT!


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> In der Regel schaltet man der geflochtenen Hauptschnur ein Vorfach aus Hardmono oder FC vor, damit man nicht jedem zweiten Fisch ne Hasenscharte zieht- die geflochtene hat halt kaum Dehnung.
> 
> Wenn Du dieses Vorfach etwa zwei Meter lang fertigst, kommste mit der Hauptschnur nicht an den Rumpf des Kutters- ausser- du fischt zu lang in der Andrift, sodass du unterm Kutter durch angelst.... Solltest Du aber eh vermeiden, um kein Mecker von den anderen Anglern zu kassieren.
> 
> Von daher- nimm ruhig ne feinere Schnur.



Okay, überzeugt, dann wird es eine 15er


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Tue Dir und Deinen Mitanglern einen Gefallen und nehme eine sehr gut sichtbare Schnur. Gelbe Power Pro zum Beispiel. Auf den Kuttern wirds mal enger, Wind fasst in die Schnur und und...es ist von Vorteil, wenn man die Schnur gut sieht um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden. Die Rote Power Pro ist nicht wirklich gut sichtbar.
> 
> Die Mitchell Blade und die Sargus sind sich sehr ähnlich, wenn mich gar baugleich...die Daiwa halte ich für zu plastiklastig.
> Dann würde ich eher die Spro Passion bzw.die baugleiche Ryobi Ecusima nehmen. Die Ryobi gibts öfter preiswerter.
> ...



Hmm, bei der letzten Kutter-Tour hatten fast alle gelb oder weiß. Ich dachte, ich nehme mal eine andere gut sichtbare Farbe, damit man im Fall eines Getüddels (das hin und wieder ja mit anderen Anglern passieren wird) die beiden Schnüre besser auseinanderhalten bzw. enttüddeln kann. Und ich habe schon ein paar Mal gelesen, dass rot für den Angler gut sichtbar ist. Unter Wasser ist die Farbe der geflochtenen ja eh egal, man hat ja ein Vorfach vor ihr aufgezogen.

Also dann fällt rot nun doch aus der Auswahl. Bleibt mir ja noch meine Alternative: Spro Snyper magenta.

Die Daiwa findest du zu plasitklastig? Dachte, dass gerade bei dieser Rolle wenig Plastik verbaut ist.


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



wienermelange schrieb:


> geräte- u. ködertechnisch gilt hier immer "so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich".
> 
> 80g spinnrute langt dicke denn pilker lässt du bloß ab und nehme dann lieber gummis die kannste wenn möglich auch werfen und machen mehr spaß mit evtl. mehr fisch. da kannste die guten alten kopytos nehmen wichtig ist dabei nur mit orangenen o. rötlichen schwanz.
> 
> grüße




Wie gesagt: Gummifische mit entsprechenden Bleiköpfen kommen mit. Aber die Pilker auch


----------



## wienermelange (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Gummifische mit entsprechenden Bleiköpfen kommen mit. Aber die Pilker auch



das meine ich. auch deine schweren pilker läßt du nur über offenen rollenbügel ja nur absinken mehr nicht dann hebst du die nur bissl auf u. ab. aber meist reichen auch schon 50-70 gramm pilker nur bei viel drifft mehr u. halt ne schön dünne 0.14mm spiderwire schnur nehmen. dafür bedarf es ebend nicht mehr wie ne 80g spinnrute.

schau dich auch mal auf dem boot um. meistens fängt der gut der leicht fischt.

aber wie gesagt versuch mal das gefühl für den gummi zu bekommen dann wirst du an meine worte denken.

grüße


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



wienermelange schrieb:


> das meine ich. auch deine schweren pilker läßt du nur über offenen rollenbügel ja nur absinken mehr nicht dann hebst du die nur bissl auf u. ab. aber meist reichen auch schon 50-70 gramm pilker nur bei viel drifft mehr u. halt ne schön dünne 0.14mm spiderwire schnur nehmen.
> 
> schau dich auch mal auf dem boot um. meistens fängt der gut der leicht fischt.
> 
> ...



Ein kleines bisschen OT (primär geht´s mir weiter um die Rolle), aber: in welcher Größe würdest du Gummifische wählen, und wie schwer sollte der Bleikopf sein? Ich habe mir bereits ein paar Gummifische zugelegt, die haben so um die 11 Zentimeter.


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

das lieblingsthema vieler die geflochtene schnur nachden durchmessern kannst du bei fast keiner gehen da diese entweder nicht richtig rund sind oder einfach viel zu untertrieben sind und die schnüre real viel dicker sind 
deshalb will ich dir raten orientiere dich lieber an den tragkraft angaben das kommt schon eher hin wenn du mit + -10-20% toleranz rechnest 

was heißt das nun such dir eine schnur aus die so um die 8-10kg trägt die power pro ist schon eine ganz gute schnur würde auch das modell mit 9kg empfehlen also die 0,15er
zur farbe das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob nun gelb rot oder schwarz die power pro bekommst du in allen genannten farben nun musst du dich entscheiden ;-)


----------



## Franky D (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

klassiker bei den gummifischen ist ja der motoroil glitter fischen tue ich gummis zwischen 8-12cm eher aber die 8-10cm modelle bei den köpfen kannst du ruhig etwas schwerere modelle je nach drift nehmen denn der gummi soll ja schön am boden bleiben ich fische da ab 30gr-80gr


----------



## wienermelange (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ein kleines bisschen OT (primär geht´s mir weiter um die Rolle), aber: in welcher Größe würdest du Gummifische wählen, und wie schwer sollte der Bleikopf sein? Ich habe mir bereits ein paar Gummifische zugelegt, die haben so um die 11 Zentimeter.



so wie @franky d sehe ich das auch angel  mal mit 25g köpfen und gehe wenn nötig höher. 
11cm kann man nehmen.
ansonsten noch die hier:
4" Walleye Assassin
3"/4'' Kopyto Classic 
3"/4'' Kopyto 3/4long

wichtig ist oftmals ein orangener o. rötlicher schwanz.

wir reden ja hier von durchschnittlichen fischen die in der ostsee sind nur eher selten mal bessere dabei. d.h. die müssen den köder ja erstmal schön inhalieren können


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Einige Rollen auf Deiner Liste sind Freilaufrollen. Warum? Wenn ich eine preiswerte Rolle für die Ostsee suche, würde ich mir keine Schwachstelle in Form des Freilaufs holen!! Wozu? 
Preislich unterste Grenze von Freilaufrollen, die ich auf der Ostsee nutzen würde, wäre die Slammer Live Liner oder die Fin Nor Sportfisher Teaser. 

Und ja, für mich sind die beiden Daiwas Plastikrollen...Sorry!

Der Hinweis mit der Tragkraft der Schnur war gut...ja, 8-10 kg reichen. Wie gesagt, ne gut sichtbare 13er oder 15er Power Pro und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Normalerweise muss man bessere Fische auf guten Kuttern nicht heben, so daß man relativ leicht fischen kann!


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> [..]
> Und ja, für mich sind die beiden Daiwas Plastikrollen...Sorry!
> [..]!



Moinsen...
Ganz SO arg ist es vielleicht nicht gerade, aber kommt schon ungefähr hin. Ich hab selbst eine 2500er Procaster als "Nachfolger" der legendären Regal-Z gekauft. Während die Z (von 1998) noch immer ihren Dienst tut (bis vorletztes Jahr aktiv im Einsatz), wird die Procaster (von Frühjahr 2009) nich mehr all zu lange machen. Langam aber sicher kündigt sich ein Aussetzen des Rücklaufs an... Wirklich "stabil" ist die nicht - da war selbst die olle Regal S (von 2002 - 2008 im Pilkeinsatz in Norwegen und Ostsee) stabiler, wenn sie nicht nach einem Sturz "geplatzt" wäre...
Die Sargus wäre bei Deinem Budget und Abneigung gegen die Schlemmer in meiner AUswahl ganz oben. Um Dich aber nicht weiter zu verwirren, halte ich meine Empfehlungen dahingehend mal zurück...
Bestärken möchte ich Dich nur in der Wahl Deiner Schnur: 15er PowerPro ist vollkommen ausreichend dimensioniert!!! Statt eines "FC Vorfachs" (wo ist Vorfachs?? :q:q:q) nimm lieber normale (abriebfeste Monofile) (z. B. Stroft ABR als "Megaabriefest"). Der - meiner Meinung nach einzige - Vorteil eines höhere spezifischen Gewichts und dadurch schnellerem Absinkverhaltens kann beim Pilken komplett ausgeblendet werden... Die Sichtigkeit eines ca 0,4 - 0,5 mm "Fadens" hängt nicht allein vom Brechnugsfaktor ab!!! Und das sagt einer, der mit "normaler" 0,35 mm Monoschnur vom "Kleinboot" aus rumpilkt....


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> das lieblingsthema vieler die geflochtene schnur nachden durchmessern kannst du bei fast keiner gehen da diese entweder nicht richtig rund sind oder einfach viel zu untertrieben sind und die schnüre real viel dicker sind
> deshalb will ich dir raten orientiere dich lieber an den tragkraft angaben das kommt schon eher hin wenn du mit + -10-20% toleranz rechnest
> 
> was heißt das nun such dir eine schnur aus die so um die 8-10kg trägt die power pro ist schon eine ganz gute schnur würde auch das modell mit 9kg empfehlen also die 0,15er
> zur farbe das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob nun gelb rot oder schwarz die power pro bekommst du in allen genannten farben nun musst du dich entscheiden ;-)



Danke. Dann hole ich mir jetzt eine 15er, ihr habt mich überzeugt! Nur die Farbe ist noch offen.


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Und welche Rolle wird es? Bin neugierig...


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Einige Rollen auf Deiner Liste sind Freilaufrollen. Warum? Wenn ich eine preiswerte Rolle für die Ostsee suche, würde ich mir keine Schwachstelle in Form des Freilaufs holen!! Wozu?
> Preislich unterste Grenze von Freilaufrollen, die ich auf der Ostsee nutzen würde, wäre die Slammer Live Liner oder die Fin Nor Sportfisher Teaser.
> 
> Und ja, für mich sind die beiden Daiwas Plastikrollen...Sorry!
> ...



Wie gesagt: bei der Daiwa Procaster ging ich (wohl fälschlicherweise) davon aus, dass sie eben kein Plastik ist. Hier wurde aber die "Sargus" so oft genannt, dass ich sie in meine Auswahlliste mit aufnehme. Wobei mich dann doch irgendwie trotzdem noch Meinungen zur Mitchell interessieren würden, die war ja bislang mein Favorit.

Mit den Schnüren: geht klar!


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> Ganz SO arg ist es vielleicht nicht gerade, aber kommt schon ungefähr hin. Ich hab selbst eine 2500er Procaster als "Nachfolger" der legendären Regal-Z gekauft. Während die Z (von 1998) noch immer ihren Dienst tut (bis vorletztes Jahr aktiv im Einsatz), wird die Procaster (von Frühjahr 2009) nich mehr all zu lange machen. Langam aber sicher kündigt sich ein Aussetzen des Rücklaufs an... Wirklich "stabil" ist die nicht - da war selbst die olle Regal S (von 2002 - 2008 im Pilkeinsatz in Norwegen und Ostsee) stabiler, wenn sie nicht nach einem Sturz "geplatzt" wäre...
> Die Sargus wäre bei Deinem Budget und Abneigung gegen die Schlemmer in meiner AUswahl ganz oben. Um Dich aber nicht weiter zu verwirren, halte ich meine Empfehlungen dahingehend mal zurück...
> Bestärken möchte ich Dich nur in der Wahl Deiner Schnur: 15er PowerPro ist vollkommen ausreichend dimensioniert!!! Statt eines "FC Vorfachs" (wo ist Vorfachs?? :q:q:q) nimm lieber normale (abriebfeste Monofile) (z. B. Stroft ABR als "Megaabriefest"). Der - meiner Meinung nach einzige - Vorteil eines höhere spezifischen Gewichts und dadurch schnellerem Absinkverhaltens kann beim Pilken komplett ausgeblendet werden... Die Sichtigkeit eines ca 0,4 - 0,5 mm "Fadens" hängt nicht allein vom Brechnugsfaktor ab!!! Und das sagt einer, der mit "normaler" 0,35 mm Monoschnur vom "Kleinboot" aus rumpilkt....



Spricht also nochmal klar gegen die Procaster. Und danke für die Tipps! Wieder ein Pluspunkt mehr für die Sargus und die 15er Power Pro. 

Wie ist Deine Meinung zu der Mitchell?


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Wie schon erwähnt...aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht hat die Mitchell Blade sehr große Ähnlichkeit mit der Penn Sargus/ Fierce...nur die Farbe ist anders...vielleicht weiß einer mehr? Die kommen ja letztlich beide von Pure Fishing...

Hier gibts übrigens die Blade günstig: http://www.gerlinger.de/frontbremse/1222/mitchell_rolle_blade_alu_4000/45397/#mainimage_45397

Und hier die Sargus: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Sargus-SG-3000--206.html

Wie mir scheint, sind die 3000er Sargus und die 4000er Blade vergleichbar...


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

zu der frarbe das bleibt dir überlassen manch einer richtet sich da nach eigenen vorlieben was besser aussieht ich nutze meist gelbe schnüre wobei die rote von der sichtbarkeit her auch nicht verkehrt sein dürfte


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> wobei die rote von der sichtbarkeit her auch nicht verkehrt sein dürfte



Doch. Leider schon. Die rote PP ist so dunkel, daß man sie selber zwar recht gut sieht, aber die anderen neben Dir weniger. Ich sprech aus Erfahrung :r !


----------



## kickman223 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Sargus und blade haben sehr viele gemeinsamkeiten. Habe selber eine in 3000 und 5000er Sargus. Die sind schon gut.


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Doch. Leider schon. Die rote PP ist so dunkel, daß man sie selber zwar recht gut sieht, aber die anderen neben Dir weniger. Ich sprech aus Erfahrung :r !


 
gut zu wissen#6


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

moin ,...zur rolle:

-penn sargus
-ryobi zauber od.ecusima
-penn fierce

zb. 

von den rollen aus deiner liste
würde ich auch nur die mitchell empfehlen.

greetz
lars


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Kann es sein, dass die Advanced Alu Blade aus dem Programm genommen wurde? Zumindest ist sie im aktuellen Katalog nicht mehr vorhanden...
"Früher" habe ich nichts von Mitchell aufgrund der Erfharung anderer gehalten - wie das jetzt aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenne niemanden, der aktuell eine Mitchell-Rolle nutzt.


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

moin ..

geht mir ähnlich

aber die blade ist die einzige aus seiner liste,
die mit der ausstattung einigermassen hinhaut..

greetz
lars


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Er hat doch die Sargus mit in die Wahl genommen...schrieb er doch.

Von daher...


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

na ,dann ist ja alles tutti...#6


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Yep, meine List hat sich - Dank eurer Tipps - nun auf die Mitchell Blade Advanced Alu und die Penn Sargus eingegrenzt. Zwischen der Sargus und der Fierce kann ich irgendwie keinen Unterschied entdecken? Beim Stöbern bin ich zudem auf die Penn Pursuit gestoßen, die mir ähnlich erscheint (zumindest vom Aussehen her, mit leicht anderem Innenleben)?

Zur Mitchell gibt´s gerade ein Angebot auf Ebay... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350685263668?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Und zu den Penn´s:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-2010er-SARGUS-4000-ALLROUND-ANGELROLLE-2xALU-SPULE-/400309270231?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item5d344d7

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-FIERCE-4000-Rolle-reel-1206116-Firce-ahnl-Sargus-/350673124878?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item51a5bf3e0e

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-PURSUIT-4000-Rolle-reel-1190630-neu-ahnl-Sargus-/350673128163?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item51a5bf4ae3

Ich mache mir wahrscheinlich viel zu viele Gedanken... #t


----------



## hans albers (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

moin ...

die pursuit ist ähnlich deiner mitchell blade...

mein tip :
nimm die sargus, dann biste auf der sicheren seite.

greetz
lars


----------



## degl (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ich würde dir ebenfalls die Sargus ans Herz legen, zumal die eng an deinem Budget liegt und für mich einige Vorteile bietet : stabile Rollenachse........nicht abschaltbaren Sofortstop des Getriebes(eine mgl.Fehlerquelle weniger) und div. zufriedene Nutzer.......

gruß degl

P.s. und Gummifische mit 25gr.Jigköpfe sind definitv nur vom Kleinboot aus zu empfehlen...........auf einen mglw. vollbesetzten Kutter sollten die Köpfe mind. 50gr oder noch besser mehr Gewicht haben..............durfte bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt Zeuge eines derartigen "Versuchs" sein............ die Leute hatten echt Stress miteinander

gruß degl


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Moin nochmal...
Vielleicht bin ich da ein wenig "übervorsichtig", aber ICH würde nicht die 4000er, sondern 5000er Sargus nehmen. Nicht wegen der paar Meter mehr Schnurfassung, eher wegen des geringer übersetzten Getriebes. So ist mehr Kraft beim Kurbeln vorhanden, wobei das Getriebe auch eine Nummer kräftiger erscheint. Bitte um Korrektur, falls dem nicht so ist, aber meine Erinnerung ist spielt mir das vor!


----------



## vermesser (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Hmm...ich fische problemlos ein 3000er und hab bisher kein Thema damit.

Aber kann schon sein, daß die 5000er insgesamt mehr Reserven hat. Wobei die gleich auch mal 200 Gramm schwerer ist...während sich die 3000er und die 4000er nur wenig unterscheiden...

Übrigens soll die Penn Pursuit eher nicht so der Kracher sein, wie man in einigen Threads hier lesen konnte, wenn ich mich richtig erinner.


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

@ Vermesser:
3000 und 4000, 5000 und 6000 sowie 7000 und 8000 haben offenbar identische "Unterbauten" und nur unterschiedliche Spulen, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe...


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Übrigens soll die Penn Pursuit eher nicht so der Kracher sein, wie man in einigen Threads hier lesen konnte, wenn ich mich richtig erinner.



Ich hatte die 5000er Pursuit letztes Jahr 14 Tage im Norwegeneinsatz und kann eigentlich nichts negatives darüber berichten.
Pilker bis 300gr. hat sie ohne irgendwelche Ausfallerscheinungen auf 80m runter und teilweise mit Fisch auch wieder hinauf befördert.
Ist jetzt natürlich keine Langzeitstudie, aber immerhin 14 Tage Norwegen...


----------



## bobbykron (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> klassiker bei den gummifischen ist ja der motoroil glitter fischen tue ich gummis zwischen 8-12cm eher aber die 8-10cm modelle bei den köpfen kannst du ruhig etwas schwerere modelle je nach drift nehmen denn der gummi soll ja schön am boden bleiben ich fische da ab 30gr-80gr



|good: nur das ich eher zu den 12cm greife

und ich würde ich über 4000 bei der sargus gehen. meine 3000er battle langt von der größe auch locker

ach und noch was:
leichte spinnruten machen sicherlich mehr spaß, aber hak dann mal n 80+ dorsch in der andrift(1knoten+) kurz vorm kutter  dann bist du froh, wenn du reserven hast, um nicht die schnur am bootskiel durchzuscheuern. außerdem willst du ja fische fangen und nicht den drill in die länge ziehen


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Nur mal so zum völligen verwirren, die Abu sorön sx40 wurde auch perfekt passen, auch finanziell


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin nochmal...
> Vielleicht bin ich da ein wenig "übervorsichtig", aber ICH würde nicht die 4000er, sondern 5000er Sargus nehmen. Nicht wegen der paar Meter mehr Schnurfassung, eher wegen des geringer übersetzten Getriebes. So ist mehr Kraft beim Kurbeln vorhanden, wobei das Getriebe auch eine Nummer kräftiger erscheint. Bitte um Korrektur, falls dem nicht so ist, aber meine Erinnerung ist spielt mir das vor!



Hmm, die 5000er scheint mir wirklich ein bisschen zu schwer und überdimensioniert für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum völligen verwirren, die Abu sorön sx40 wurde auch perfekt passen, auch finanziell ��



Auf die bin ich zu Beginn meiner Recherche bereits gestoßen, aber sie scheidet aus. Auch wegen dem Handknauf, der mir zu schmal ist. Nebenbei hoffe ich, dass die Sargus 4.000 oder die Mitchell 4.500 nicht so einen megadicken Knubbel haben, die mag ich nämlich auch überhaupt nicht (habe ich im Angelgeschäft mal an einer Rolle ausprobiert, die so ein Ding hatte). :g


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



bobbykron schrieb:


> |good: nur das ich eher zu den 12cm greife
> 
> und ich würde ich über 4000 bei der sargus gehen. meine 3000er battle langt von der größe auch locker
> 
> ...



Bei der Spinnrute ist meine Entscheidung ja bereits gefallen, dass es eine mit etwas mehr Wurfgewicht werden wird (so bis 150 Gramm). Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Noch eine Frage zur Sargus, oder eigentlich zu Rollen allgemein: Ist ein Wormshaft-Getriebe, wie man in manchen Threads liest, wirklich so wichtig? Oder geht es auch ohne (die Sargus hat ja keins, wenn ich mich nicht irre)? Ich denke mal, dass die Schnurverlegung doch eh nicht eine so große Rolle spielt, wenn man nicht in größeren Wassertiefen angelt? |kopfkrat


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Sorön Handknauf ?? Die hat einen normalen T-griff !
Nicht das du den knubbel der sx20 meinst!


----------



## daci7 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zur Sargus, oder eigentlich zu Rollen allgemein: Ist ein Wormshaft-Getriebe, wie man in manchen Threads liest, wirklich so wichtig? Oder geht es auch ohne (die Sargus hat ja keins, wenn ich mich nicht irre)? Ich denke mal, dass die Schnurverlegung doch eh nicht eine so große Rolle spielt, wenn man nicht in größeren Wassertiefen angelt? |kopfkrat


Ein Wormshaftgetriebe halte ich sogar für die schlechtere Wahl. Die Schnurverlegung ist zwar besser, heißt gleichmäßig paralleler, aber dafür ist das Getriebe im Vergleich zu einem Excentergetriebe eben auch weniger stabil.
#h


----------



## MMStar (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Also von Spro Rollen und auch Shimano Rollen kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung im Seewassergebrauch nur abraten. Ich hatte 2 Red Arc Rollen und eine Stella im Salzwasser und die haben sich danach angehört als ob ne Hand voll Sand im Getriebe ist.
Ich würde dir zu den Penn Rollen raten, die sind seit Jahren erprobt und haben eine einfache und solide Technik die dem Salzwasser auch standhält.
Bei der Schnur würde ich auf jeden fall bei ner dünnerern (0,13) oder so bleiben.


----------



## Gambolputty (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



MMStar schrieb:


> Also von Spro Rollen und auch Shimano Rollen kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung im Seewassergebrauch nur abraten. Ich hatte 2 Red Arc Rollen und eine Stella im Salzwasser und die haben sich danach angehört als ob ne Hand voll Sand im Getriebe ist.
> Ich würde dir zu den Penn Rollen raten, die sind seit Jahren erprobt und haben eine einfache und solide Technik die dem Salzwasser auch standhält.
> Bei der Schnur würde ich auf jeden fall bei ner dünnerern (0,13) oder so bleiben.



Also ein weiterer Punkt für Penn. Danke.


----------



## bobbykron (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ich weiß, etwas über deinem budget aber auch ne super rolle zum hier guten kurs

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Battle-3000--326.html


----------



## Gambolputty (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



bobbykron schrieb:


> ich weiß, etwas über deinem budget aber auch ne super rolle zum hier guten kurs
> 
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Battle-3000--326.html



Nee, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Gambolputty (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

So - die Wahl ist nun auf die Sargus gefallen. Habe sie zwar noch nicht bestellt, konnte sie aber im Angelshop schon mal "probehalten". Sehr schönes Teil! 

Jetzt überlege ich noch, mir folgende Pilkrute zuzulegen:

DAM Crosspower Light Pilk 60-140g, 2,70 Meter

Was haltet ihr von diesem Gerät?


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Die Rute sieht von den Eckdaten her gut aus. Passt auch optisch zur Rolle.

Ich fische zusammen mit der Sargus 3000 eine Shimano Vengeance Spinning Shad in 2,70 mit 50-100 Gramm. Die ist etwas leichter als die oben, aber immernoch absolut ausreichend für die Ostsee. Und sie ist preiswert, robust und passt optisch auch zur Rolle...vielleicht ne Idee?


----------



## Gambolputty (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Rute sieht von den Eckdaten her gut aus. Passt auch optisch zur Rolle.
> 
> Ich fische zusammen mit der Sargus 3000 eine Shimano Vengeance Spinning Shad in 2,70 mit 50-100 Gramm. Die ist etwas leichter als die oben, aber immernoch absolut ausreichend für die Ostsee. Und sie ist preiswert, robust und passt optisch auch zur Rolle...vielleicht ne Idee?


Nee, ich will schon was mit etwas höherem Wurfgewicht. Die DAM deckt eigentlich das Spektrum ab, das ich mir vorgestellt habe. Wüsste allerdings gerne, wie die Qualität der Rute ist, wie ihre Aktion ist und ob sie was taugt. Konnte dazu nix finden, weder detaillierte Produktinfos noch Beiträge in Foren.

Naja, nur Versuch macht kluch, werde sie vielleicht einfach mal bestellen.


----------



## Gambolputty (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Eine kleine Anschlussfrage würde ich gerne noch stellen, und zwar in Sachen "Schnur".

Ich wollte mir ursprünglich die Power Pro holen, nur tendiere ich mittlerweile zur Stroft. Ich blicke aber nicht ganz bei deren Stärkeneinteilung durch. Soll ich besser die Typ3 oder Typ4 nehmen? Laut Herstellerangaben trägt ja bereits die 3er satte 7 Kilogramm, wäre damit also wohl ausreichend. Allerdings macht mich stutzig, dass diese mit "entspricht 0,20 Milimeter" auf verschiedenen Schnurseiten angegeben wird, was ja recht heftig wirkt. Würde demnach sogar die 2er reichen, die aber "nur" 5,5 Kilo tragen soll?


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Kauf geflochtene immer nach Tragkraft, nie nach Durchmesser. Kannst eh vergessen.

Die Stroft-Durchmesser kommen ungefähr hin, Power Pro geht noch so...aber letztlich ist es völlig Wumpe. Die Schnur muss tragen. 0,05mm im Durchmesser interessieren keinen Fisch.


----------



## Astarod (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Was sagst du zu der 4000er Penn Atlantis?
Wenn du ein bischen Zeit investierst,bekommst du die günstig inner Bucht;-)Hab meine am WE ausprobiert mit einer 10lbs 8 slick....Ein Traum sag ich dir;-)


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Astarod schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu der 4000er Penn Atlantis?
> Wenn du ein bischen Zeit investierst,bekommst du die günstig inner Bucht;-)Hab meine am WE ausprobiert mit einer 10lbs 8 slick....Ein Traum sag ich dir;-)


 
Die Atlantis hab ich auch zum Pilken auf der Ostsee.
Ein Träumchen! #6


----------



## Plötze2000 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

In dem Fall / Preisrahmen würde ich auch nach einem guten Angebot hier im Anglerbaord schauen. Da gibt`s auch immer wieder gute Schnäppchen für höherwertige Rollen zu schlagen!


----------



## Gambolputty (3. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Rute sieht von den Eckdaten her gut aus. Passt auch optisch zur Rolle.
> 
> Ich fische zusammen mit der Sargus 3000 eine Shimano Vengeance Spinning Shad in 2,70 mit 50-100 Gramm. Die ist etwas leichter als die oben, aber immernoch absolut ausreichend für die Ostsee. Und sie ist preiswert, robust und passt optisch auch zur Rolle...vielleicht ne Idee?



Habe eine andere Rute gefunden, die mir gut gefällt. Bin nur am Überlegen, ob sie für meinen Zubehörkasten, der überwiegend aus Pilkern zwischen 90-110 Gramm besteht, vereinzelt aber auch leichtere Pilker zwischen 60-75 Gramm sowie ein paar vereinzelte 125 Gramm Pilker für "harte Tage" aufweist, genug Wurfgewicht hat.

Was hältst du / haltet ihr von der Rute (in 270cm - Länge)?

http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/hengels/boot/powershade-pilk.html


----------



## vermesser (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Also ich habe eine Powershade Long Distance Spin oder so ähnlich mit 60 Gramm und bin sehr zufrieden mit der.

Die Pilk kenn ich nicht.


----------



## allegoric (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ich bin da nicht sooo "spezialisiert" wie andere. Bei der Angel habe ich die Balzer IM-7 71° North Baltic Sea mit 135g Wurfgewicht okay... die ist schon speziell . Optimal bis 110 Gramm, danach wirds nicht mehr so schön. Aber für die Ostsee locker ausreichend!

ALso Rolle nehme ich ne billige Spro Passion in 10300 für 36€ und die hält und hält. Ich glaube, manche machen zu viel Ruß um "salzwasserfestigkeit" bei Angelrollen. Gerade in der Ostsee ist der Salzgehalt so gering. Das juckt die Rolle beim Zweijährigen Putz gar nicht. Die ist ja nur aus Plaste, was soll da schon passieren .

Im Mai letzten Jahres hatte die ohne Mühe nen knapp metrigen Dorsch gedrillt und besonders lange hat das auch nicht gedauert. Die 30 Meter waren schnell zu Ende. Die Bremse macht's auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Rute Penn Sensopilk 20-120g, weiß aber nicht ob es die Rute noch gibt.
Rolle Penn Slammer 260/360
Kannst nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Gambolputty (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich möchte aber nicht wissen, was ihr mir alternativ empfehlen würdet, sondern, was ihr von meiner vorgeschlagenen Ware haltet.

Hat ja bisher eigentlich auch ganz gut geklappt!


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Du solltest wirklich darüber nachdenken dir eine der genannten Penn bzw. Fin-Nor Rollen zu holen, wenig Salzgehalt hin oder her, die Dinger sind einfach dafür konzipiert & der von dir genannten Preisklasse wirst du wohl kaum etwas langlebigeres finden.

Ich selber hab auch schon mal experimentiert & mir eine 4000er Balzer Bonita geholt, mein Bekannter nahm auch eine.
Beide überlebten den ersten Einsatz mit 90g Pilkern damals nicht.
Bei meiner brach die Kurbel, bei der anderen eierte der Rotor.
Wir waren froh unsere Slammer´s noch als Ersatz dabei zu haben.
Seit dem gibt es beim Pilken für mich keine Experimente mehr.

Mit der Power Pro kannst du auch nicht viel verkehrt machen, wie du sicher auch in vielen Thread´s & Post´s feststellen wirst.

Zur Rute kann ich dir relativ wenig sagen, da ich bisher noch keine von Spro gefischt habe. Meine Penn habe ich schon 15 Jahre & kann keine Mängel feststellen, Sensibilität & Rückrat sind einfach top.

Vllt. ist das ja was für dich, denn sie ist um die 40g leichter & nicht erheblich teurer. Denn wenn du denn ganzen Tag Pilker schwingst, kann das Gewicht schon einiges ausmachen:

http://www.gerlinger.de/Jigruten/97...ing&utm_term=Jigruten&utm_campaign=Angelruten

Es ist ja verständlich das du dir deine Gedanken machst aber die Ratschläge hier sind ja nun auch nicht bös gemeint & erst Recht nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen.

Gruß


----------



## Gambolputty (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Lepi schrieb:


> Du solltest wirklich darüber nachdenken dir eine der genannten Penn bzw. Fin-Nor Rollen zu holen, wenig Salzgehalt hin oder her, die Dinger sind einfach dafür konzipiert & der von dir genannten Preisklasse wirst du wohl kaum etwas langlebigeres finden.
> 
> Ich selber hab auch schon mal experimentiert & mir eine 4000er Balzer Bonita geholt, mein Bekannter nahm auch eine.
> Beide überlebten den ersten Einsatz mit 90g Pilkern damals nicht.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich mache ich mir eh viel zu viele Gedanken! 
Und die Tipps hier weiß ich alle zu schätzen, sorry wenn dies in meinem letzten Beitrag vielleicht etwas falsch rüber kam.

Die Rollenentscheidung ist ja bereits gefallen, habe mir die Sargus geholt (steht in einem früheren Posting).


----------



## Gambolputty (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ist halt ein bisschen schwierig, wenn man ein paar Geräte zur Disposition stellt, dann aber "probier´ doch mal folgende Alternative" - Antworten bekommt. Klar, jeder meint´s gut und hat mit der entsprechenden Ware gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich möchte mich eigentlich schon zwischen den Rollen und Ruten entscheiden, die ich mir in den Dickschädel gesetzt habe ;-)


----------



## Gambolputty (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Aber nochmals tausend Dank euch ALLEN! :m


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

War von meiner Seite auch nicht bös gemeint.
Wichtig ist halt das du ne robuste Rolle hast, durch die Dauerbelastung, haste mit der Penn:m

Die Schnur muss ebenfalls robust & gut sichtbar sein, da machst du mit der 0,13er oder 0,15er Power Pro nix verkehrt:m

Zur Rute, ich hab´s da gern so leicht wie möglich (ist aber nebensächlich) wichtig sind eine gute Bisserkennung & ordentlich Rückrat, ob das bei der Spro der Fall ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Eine andere sehr günstige Empfehlung sollen die Never Crack Ruten sein, wobei ich noch nie eine in der Hand hatte.

Ansonsten hol dir doch die Spro & lass es uns wissen

Gruß#h


----------



## Gambolputty (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Kurzes Update: Habe die Spro Powershade nun erhalten, geht aber zurück. Mir scheint sie nicht nur etwas zu weich, sondern viel zu weich für´s Pilken.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen mit der *Balzer Magna MX-3 Gorilla Pilk 40-185 WG*?


----------



## funcarve (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Mai plane ich eine Kuttertour (bzw. mehrere Fahrten) in der westlichen Ostsee, und ich zermartere mir gerade das Hirn über das Material. Explizit bei der Wahl einer Rolle tue ich mich schwer. Ich habe mich schon durch sämtliche Foren und Threads gelesen, ein paar Modelle habe ich nun in meiner näheren Auswahl, kann mich jedoch einfach nicht entscheiden. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


#
folgende Kombo kann ich aus meiner Kuttererfahrung empfehlen:
- Yad Cleveland in 3m mit 50-150g
- Daiwa Exceller 3500 (abweichend von deiner Procaster)
- alternativ Alu Blade 4000 (fische die 6000er in Norge,
  unverwüstlich)
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Noch eine allgemeine Frage (sorry dafür, dass es in diesem Thread gerade ein bisschen wild durcheinander geht, möchte aber nicht für jede Frage einen neuen aufmachen):

Was für eine Rutenaktion empfiehlt ihr für´s Pilken und Gummifischangeln? Spitzenaktion, Semiparabolische oder Parabolische?


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ich bevorzuge semiparbolische bis parabolische ruten


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge semiparbolische bis parabolische ruten



Ich bin bisher auch davon ausgegangen, dass man solche zum Pilken nehmen sollte. Darum wundert es mich, dass die von mir nun gekaufte Balzer Magna Gorilla Pilk als "Light-Pilk"-Rute deklariert ist, mit sensibler Spitze, aber einen knüppelharten Blank mit reiner Spitzenaktion hat.

Irgendwie bin ich von dem Teil nicht hundert pro überzeugt, aber das war ich bei meinen bisherigen Versuchsruten (Spro Powershade / DAM Crosspower Lightpilk/ Cormoran Seacor Red Pilk) aus anderen Gründen auch nicht.

Mann, ist das schwer die passende Rute zu finden...


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

schau dir mal die balzer baltik sea 165 an und du wirst deine rute gefunden haben ;-)

die gorilla würde ich auch absolut nicht als light pilke ansehen das würde bei mir schon fast unter heavy fallen mit b is 185gr


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> schau dir mal die balzer baltik sea 165 an und du wirst deine rute gefunden haben ;-)
> 
> die gorilla würde ich auch absolut nicht als light pilke ansehen das würde bei mir schon fast unter heavy fallen mit b is 185gr



Danke - du bestätigst meine Meinung, der Verkäufer erzählt mir nämlich (natürlich) was ganz anderes. Kann sie ja noch zurückschicken, werde ich wohl auch tun.

Über die von Dir genannte Baltic Sea 165 habe ich schon viel Gutes gelesen, irgendwie habe ich mich bisher aber noch gegen diese Rute gesträubt. Wahrscheinlich Blödsinn, aber auf den Bildern die man so findet wirken die Ringe auf mich irgendwie merkwürdig. Sind das Einsteg-Ringe, und halten sie genauso was aus wie die gewohnten Zweisteg?

Ich werde übermorgen ein Angelgeschäft aufsuchen, das auch Balzer-Ruten führt. Hoffe mal, dass sie die Baltic 165 vorrätig haben. Will nicht schon wieder bestellen, testen und zurückschicken (wird so langsam teuer).


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ja sind einstegringe aber von der qualität her sehr gute die halten, weshalb hast du dich denn gesträubt?


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja sind einstegringe aber von der qualität her sehr gute die halten, weshalb hast du dich denn gesträubt?



Naja, so recht weiß ich das auch nicht. Vielleicht wegen der rein parabolischen Aktion. Vielleicht wegen den Ringen. Vielleicht wegen dem Preis (kostet ja doppelt so viel wie die Ruten, die ich bisher zur Auswahl hatte). Wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus allem.


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

das mit dem preis relativiert sich wieder in dem was man geleistet bekommt als voll parabolik rute würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen eher eine schöne semiparabolik , das mit den ringen kann ich verstehen wenn man diese noch nicht so kennt


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> das mit dem preis relativiert sich wieder in dem was man geleistet bekommt als voll parabolik rute würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen eher eine schöne semiparabolik , das mit den ringen kann ich verstehen wenn man diese noch nicht so kennt



Ich sag´s mal so: am Preis soll es nicht scheitern, wäre aber meine äußerste Schmerzgrenze. Bringt ja auch nix, eine oder zwei Ruten zu kaufen die zwar günstig sind, mich aber beide nicht überzeugen. Das Geld kann man dann auch gleich für DIE Rute ausgeben. Hoffe mal, dass mich die Baltic 165 wider Erwarten entsprechend voll überzeugt.


----------



## allegoric (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ich sag´s mal so: am Preis soll es nicht scheitern, wäre aber meine äußerste Schmerzgrenze. Bringt ja auch nix, eine oder zwei Ruten zu kaufen die zwar günstig sind, mich aber beide nicht überzeugen. Das Geld kann man dann auch gleich für DIE Rute ausgeben. Hoffe mal, dass mich die Baltic 165 wider Erwarten entsprechend voll überzeugt.



Dann halte mal die Seacor und die baltic in einer Hand. Da merkste jeden Euro, den du für die Baltic mehr ausgibst. ich würde die alleine wegen dem Gewicht und der Ausgeglichenheit vorziehen! Da ist die Seacor ein Knübbel dagegen. Die Baltic ist auch eher eine schwere Spinnrute, die als Light-Pilke bestens funktioniert. Ich merke bei der keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zum Binnenfischen. Nur die Fische sind meistens größer, die am Ende dranbaumeln .
Ich habe vorher auch nix von Balzer gekauft, aber die Rute bzw. die ganze Serie macht einen super Eindruck auf mich und ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

das kann ich so unterstreichen war nie wirklich so der balzer freund aber mit der 71°Nord serie haben sie richtig geile stöcker gebaut


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



allegoric schrieb:


> Dann halte mal die Seacor und die baltic in einer Hand. Da merkste jeden Euro, den du für die Baltic mehr ausgibst. ich würde die alleine wegen dem Gewicht und der Ausgeglichenheit vorziehen! Da ist die Seacor ein Knübbel dagegen. Die Baltic ist auch eher eine schwere Spinnrute, die als Light-Pilke bestens funktioniert. Ich merke bei der keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zum Binnenfischen. Nur die Fische sind meistens größer, die am Ende dranbaumeln .
> Ich habe vorher auch nix von Balzer gekauft, aber die Rute bzw. die ganze Serie macht einen super Eindruck auf mich und ich würde sie wieder kaufen.



Super, was besseres als einen direkten Vergleich gibt es nicht!  Die Seacor hatte ich ja bereits in der Hand, fand´ die jetzt gar nicht so schlecht (vom Gefühl her besser als die Magna Gorilla). Aber so langsam komme ich wohl nicht drum herum, die Baltic mal "in Echt" zu begutachten. Es hagelt ja geradezu an positiver Kritik.

Hoffe, sie haben sie in dem Angelshop auch wirklich, werde einfach morgen mal anrufen. Und wenn nicht, dann geht es wohl nur über eine neuerliche Online-Bestellung.

Danke euch allen jedenfalls ganz herzlich.


----------



## Gambolputty (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> das kann ich so unterstreichen war nie wirklich so der balzer freund aber mit der 71°Nord serie haben sie richtig geile stöcker gebaut



Auch Dir nochmal ein dickes Danke!
Wenn ich die Rute in der Hand halte, und mich die Ringe nicht vollends abschrecken, werde ich wohl kaum noch um einen Kauf herumkommen.


----------



## Pinguin (15. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Der Supergau, auf dem Kutter versagt die von Dir genannten Rollen.
Für mich ist keine genannte Rollen für diesen Zweck geeignet.
Du brauchst zum Kutterangeln eine robuste und nicht eine durchgesteilte
Rolle. Feine Bremseinstellung, Rücklaufsperre, Freilauf ist alles schnulli. 
Ab 50,00€ findest Du brauchbare Rollen von Penn, WFT, Ryobi, Okuma!
Achte darauf, daß Bremssystem und Getriebe wassergeschützt sind.
Kaufe die Rolle in einer Größe, daß Du diese auch zum Surfangeln vom
Strand, Mole auf Platten+Dorsch oder zum Ansitzangeln auf Aal nutzen kannst. 
Aktuelle Kaufbeispiele: WFT BackBone gold 4000-5000 Serie ca. 50,-€
================  bei Angelschirmer!

Mache was daraus und immer schön Kontroverse,
Petri Heil Pinguin


----------



## Perch-Noob (15. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Pinguin schrieb:


> Der Supergau, auf dem Kutter versagt die von Dir genannten Rollen.
> Für mich ist keine genannte Rollen für diesen Zweck geeignet.
> Du brauchst zum Kutterangeln eine robuste und nicht eine durchgesteilte
> Rolle. Feine Bremseinstellung, Rücklaufsperre, Freilauf ist alles schnulli.
> ...



Wow, das ist mal ne Ansage|supergri aber für eine Rolle hat sich unser Threadersteller schon entschieden wird auch ne Penn.
Hättest dir evtl. nicht nur die erste Seite durchlesen sollen?

Aber sag mal was willst du mit ner 5000er Rolle auf der Ostsee|kopfkrat
Stehst du auf Bodybuilding? Slammer = 563g, Sargus =574 usw.
Oder nimmst du deine Rolle gleich als Fischtöter?
Die Ostsee, so wie ich sie kenne ist selten tiefer als 40m also an der Schnurfassung kann es wohl nicht liegen, dass du so einen Klumpen empfiehlst aber bitte klär mich auf.

Ich fische zum Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee die 260er bzw 360er Slammer & hab damit noch alles rausbekommen.


----------



## Gambolputty (16. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Richtig - bei der Rolle habe ich mich ja bereits entschieden (Penn Sargus).

Heute hatte ich dann auch endlich mal die Balzer Baltic 165 (2,40 Meter Länge, in 2,85 war sie leider nicht da) in der Hand, und war überrascht. Sie war megaleicht und megadünn, ließ sich aber auch sehr leicht biegen. Mir ist zwar klar, dass man heutzutage mit keinen "Knüppeln" mehr fischt, aber so ein weiches Gerät für´s Pilken kann ich mir irgendwie gerade noch nicht so recht vorstellen. Da geht die Spitze ja schon runter, wenn man mal einen 100g Pilker dranhängt? |kopfkrat
Die Beringung hat mir nicht wirklich gefangen, aber daran würde der Kauf nicht scheitern. Bin nur, wie gesagt, kritisch, was die Biegung der Rute bereits unter leichter Belastung angeht. Macht die nicht schon bei kleinen Dorschen eine Riesenbiegung, und was erst, wenn doch mal ein etwas dickerer Bursche hochgepumpt werden will?


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

da würde ich mir wenig sorgen zu machen das ideale oder nennen wirs noch angenehm zu fischen und werfende wurfgewicht dürfte bei ihr bei 125gr liegen ist eben wirklich ne light pilke aber power hat sie mehr als genug ich finde sie relativ ähnlich zu meiner speedmaster xh und mit ihr hatte ich auch noch nie probleme ein fisch zu kontrolieren


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Richtig - bei der Rolle habe ich mich ja bereits entschieden (Penn Sargus).
> 
> Heute hatte ich dann auch endlich mal die Balzer Baltic 165 (2,40 Meter Länge, in 2,85 war sie leider nicht da) in der Hand, und war überrascht. Sie war megaleicht und megadünn, ließ sich aber auch sehr leicht biegen. Mir ist zwar klar, dass man heutzutage mit keinen "Knüppeln" mehr fischt, aber so ein weiches Gerät für´s Pilken kann ich mir irgendwie gerade noch nicht so recht vorstellen. Da geht die Spitze ja schon runter, wenn man mal einen 100g Pilker dranhängt? |kopfkrat
> Die Beringung hat mir nicht wirklich gefangen, aber daran würde der Kauf nicht scheitern. Bin nur, wie gesagt, kritisch, was die Biegung der Rute bereits unter leichter Belastung angeht. Macht die nicht schon bei kleinen Dorschen eine Riesenbiegung, und was erst, wenn doch mal ein etwas dickerer Bursche hochgepumpt werden will?


Mit der 2.40er hast du aber auch direkt den" Zahnstocher" in der Hand gehabt. Die besitze ich selber. Benutze sie für pilker bis 75gr. Alles darüber macht keinen spass!!! Die 2.85 er und erst recht die 3.20er sind da wesentlich!! härter im Blank!! Da würde ich das Maximaködergewicht ,wie hier schon erwähnt auf 125gr. beziffern. 
Über die power der Rute mach dir man keine sorgen!! Klar ist das kein Besenstiel,  aber die Rute hat definitiv genug Power um auch größere Fische sicher an die Oberfläche zu dirigieren! ! Und auch kleinere Fische machen schon mächtig Spaß im drill!! 
Mit der Rute machst du  nix verkehrt!! Bei mir wird der pilkruten bestand demnächst noch um das 3.20 er Modell erweitert! ! Einfach nur traumhaft der Stock und in der Preisklasse Konkurrenzlos...


----------



## Gambolputty (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Mit der 2.40er hast du aber auch direkt den" Zahnstocher" in der Hand gehabt. Die besitze ich selber. Benutze sie für pilker bis 75gr. Alles darüber macht keinen spass!!! Die 2.85 er und erst recht die 3.20er sind da wesentlich!! härter im Blank!! Da würde ich das Maximaködergewicht ,wie hier schon erwähnt auf 125gr. beziffern.
> Über die power der Rute mach dir man keine sorgen!! Klar ist das kein Besenstiel,  aber die Rute hat definitiv genug Power um auch größere Fische sicher an die Oberfläche zu dirigieren! ! Und auch kleinere Fische machen schon mächtig Spaß im drill!!
> Mit der Rute machst du  nix verkehrt!! Bei mir wird der pilkruten bestand demnächst noch um das 3.20 er Modell erweitert! ! Einfach nur traumhaft der Stock und in der Preisklasse Konkurrenzlos...



Hallo Daniel,

tausend Dank (auch) für Deinen Beitrag. Ich war nun eigentlich gedanklich bereits weg von der Rute, da mir der 2,40 Meter - "Zahnstocher" wie beschrieben zu weich vorkam.

Aber Deine Aussagen sind nun für mich so überzeugend, dass ich mich entschieden habe die Rute in 2,85 Meter auf jeden Fall mal online zu bestellen. Vom von Dir genannten Wurfgewicht her wäre sie ja ideal, denn mein Pilkerkasten besteht überwiegend aus 75-125 Gramm Pilkern. Auch mit Gummifisch will ich es mal probieren.

Also: nur Versuch macht kluch, bin mal gespannt ob die 2,85 Meter - Variante wirklich so wesentlich anders (steifer) ist als die 2,40 Meter - Variante.


----------



## Franky D (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

den von dir genannten pilkerbereich dekt sie definitiv voll und gut ab auch zum gufieren ist sie geeignet ich selbst hätte sie sogar noch in 3,20m bestellt muss aber jeder für sich selbst wissen ich fische ruten von 2,70-3,35m auf dem kutter je länger die rute ist umso besser kann ich auf distanz fischen und werfen und auch mal mit einem längeren vorfach mit 2jigs jiggen, fische ich aber auch ab und am vom kleinboot kommen hier auch wieder die kürzeren ruten zu trage


----------



## Gambolputty (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> den von dir genannten pilkerbereich dekt sie definitiv voll und gut ab auch zum gufieren ist sie geeignet ich selbst hätte sie sogar noch in 3,20m bestellt muss aber jeder für sich selbst wissen ich fische ruten von 2,70-3,35m auf dem kutter je länger die rute ist umso besser kann ich auf distanz fischen und werfen und auch mal mit einem längeren vorfach mit 2jigs jiggen, fische ich aber auch ab und am vom kleinboot kommen hier auch wieder die kürzeren ruten zu trage



Ich werde sie mir mal bestellen. Zumindest hatte ich jetzt jede Menge Vergleichsmaterial in der Hand - bin mal gespannt, ob die Baltic 165 wirklich so viel besser ist als meine derzeitigen Favoriten (DAM Crosspower Lightpilk / Cormoran Seacor Red Senso Pilk), dass sie den doppelt so hohen Preis rechtfertigt!


----------



## welsfaenger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

wird sie, definitiv !

Für das Geld gibt es kaum was vergleichbares auf dem Markt.
Habe diese Rute schon kurz nachdem sie auf den Markt gekommen ist, mittlerweile hat sie einige hundert Dorsche nach oben geholt und ich hatte nie das Gefühl die Rute schafft das nicht.
Zudem ist sie extrem feinfühligm so das man auch die kleinsten Zupper merkt und man kan den ganzen Tag fischen ohne einen langen ARm zu bekommen. Ich gebe diese Rute für nix her.


----------



## Gambolputty (17. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ihr macht mir jetzt schon ein wenig den Mund wässrig, bin jetzt schon mächtig gespannt auf die Baltic 165 in 2,85 Metern Länge! 

Die Rute zusammen mit einer Penn Sargus (oder einer Ryobi Applause 4.000, die ich mir noch als "Zweitrolle" (habe ja noch eine ältere Pilkrute, die ich mal als Ersatz mitnehme) holen will), und einer 15er Powerpro, damit sollte ich dann wohl ganz ordentlich ausgestattet sein.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir jetzt schon ein wenig den Mund wässrig, bin jetzt schon mächtig gespannt auf die Baltic 165 in 2,85 Metern Länge!
> 
> Die Rute zusammen mit einer Penn Sargus (oder einer Ryobi Applause 4.000, die ich mir noch als "Zweitrolle" (habe ja noch eine ältere Pilkrute, die ich mal als Ersatz mitnehme) holen will), und einer 15er Powerpro, damit sollte ich dann wohl ganz ordentlich ausgestattet sein.


 

joa das klingt ganz lecker ;-)


----------



## spike999 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

hallo leute 
sorry wenn ich mich mal so einklinke...spiele auch grade mit dem gedanken mir ne neue pilke zuzulegen und da kommt man an der balzer north serie ja nicht vorbei...fischt einer von euch die flexo pilk 200 und kann mir einer was dazu sagen,welche gewichte lassen sich mit ihr gut fischen


----------



## Astarod (18. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ich sage nur......Penn Atlantis 4000 mit ner 10lbs 8 slick.
Die Rolle hab ich inner Bucht für 68 Euro bekommen,die läuft einfach Klasse!

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Gambolputty (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Astarod schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu der 4000er Penn Atlantis?
> Wenn du ein bischen Zeit investierst,bekommst du die günstig inner Bucht;-)Hab meine am WE ausprobiert mit einer 10lbs 8 slick....Ein Traum sag ich dir;-)



Nächste blöde Frage: Was meint ihr immer damit, wenn ihr "in der Bucht" schreibt? ;+

Und (versprochen!) letzte Frage zur Rolle:
Penn Sargus oder Ryobi Applause - was würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## heineken2003 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



spike999 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> sorry wenn ich mich mal so einklinke...spiele auch grade mit dem gedanken mir ne neue pilke zuzulegen und da kommt man an der balzer north serie ja nicht vorbei...fischt einer von euch die flexo pilk 200 und kann mir einer was dazu sagen,welche gewichte lassen sich mit ihr gut fischen




Hallo, nen Kumpel von mir fischt die Rolle, ab 200 gr. wirds etwas ungemütlich mit der Rute. Dann sollte man schon zur 20 Lbs greifen.

Sonst ist die Rute Top, er nimmt die Rute hauptsächlich für kleinere Gufis oder Pilker bis 150 gr.
Für Zappler ist die Rute in meinen AUgen zu weich, fürs mittlere Pilken ideal.

Gruss

Heineken


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

die bucht ist e-bay


----------



## Gambolputty (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> die bucht ist e-bay


Dann war meine Vermutung richtig. danke!


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

und wie siehts aus rute schon eingetroffen?


----------



## Gambolputty (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> und wie siehts aus rute schon eingetroffen?



Ja, aber ich war nicht zu hause und komme leider erst am Samstag dazu, sie bei der Post abzuholen. Bin schon megagespannt. Habe sie für 99,99 Euro inkl. Versand erworben.

Was hältst du denn von der Rolle "Ryobi Applause 4000/5000"? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (19. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

ah das ist auch böse das warten  da zählt man jede stunde bis man nachhause kommt^^ zu der rolle kann ich nicht viel sagen kenne sie nur von hören und sagen und das war bisher postiv ich fische zwei cabos  und evtl kommt bald eine sustain hinzu 99€ ist ein guter kurs!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Moin moin!!
Zur Rollenfrage: also, ich persönlich kann die sargus ABSOLUT NICHT empfehlen.  So eine grottige schnurverlegung hab ich noch bei keiner anderen rolle gesehen. Ich selbst hab kurzfristig ne 2000, 3000 und ne 7000er gehabt. Bei allen dreien war die schnurverlegung nicht fischbar!! Dagegen wickelt ne slammer, welche ich mir als Austausch geholt habe, wie ne shimano stella;-)... da dir die slammer nicht zusagt, kann ich dir nur zur applause oder den baugleichen spro  arcs mit " S-CURVE" GETRIEBE raten!! Die applause wird schon seit gut 10 jahren unverändert gebaut, scheint also nicht so ganz schlecht zu sein!!! Als Größe sollte ne 4000er langen...


----------



## Gambolputty (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin moin!!
> Zur Rollenfrage: also, ich persönlich kann die sargus ABSOLUT NICHT empfehlen.  So eine grottige schnurverlegung hab ich noch bei keiner anderen rolle gesehen. Ich selbst hab kurzfristig ne 2000, 3000 und ne 7000er gehabt. Bei allen dreien war die schnurverlegung nicht fischbar!! Dagegen wickelt ne slammer, welche ich mir als Austausch geholt habe, wie ne shimano stella;-)... da dir die slammer nicht zusagt, kann ich dir nur zur applause oder den baugleichen spro  arcs mit " S-CURVE" GETRIEBE raten!! Die applause wird schon seit gut 10 jahren unverändert gebaut, scheint also nicht so ganz schlecht zu sein!!! Als Größe sollte ne 4000er langen...




Die 5000er Applause ist baugleich zur 4000er, hat nur eine etwas größere Spule.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ohne es genau zu wissen, würde ich behaupten das zwischen 4 und 5000 er applause durchaus ein (minimaler) Grössenunterschied besteht. Eine größere spule bei gleichem Rollenkörper würde keinen Sinn machen;-) . Wenn der Rollenkörper tatsächlich gleich groß ist, resultiert das mehr an schnurfassung aus einem kleineren Spulenkern. Das heisst die 5000er müsste bei gleicher Größe leichter sein. Laut Datenblatt ist die 5000er aber 20gr. schwerer,was im Rollenbau nicht wenig ist, also DENKE ich schon das die 5000 er in der Gesamtheit ein kleinen Tick größer ist!?!?
Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand der beide Größen besitzt zu Wort und klärt das endgültig auf...


----------



## Gambolputty (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ohne es genau zu wissen, würde ich behaupten das zwischen 4 und 5000 er applause durchaus ein (minimaler) Grössenunterschied besteht. Eine größere spule bei gleichem Rollenkörper würde keinen Sinn machen;-) . Wenn der Rollenkörper tatsächlich gleich groß ist, resultiert das mehr an schnurfassung aus einem kleineren Spulenkern. Das heisst die 5000er müsste bei gleicher Größe leichter sein. Laut Datenblatt ist die 5000er aber 20gr. schwerer,was im Rollenbau nicht wenig ist, also DENKE ich schon das die 5000 er in der Gesamtheit ein kleinen Tick größer ist!?!?
> Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand der beide Größen besitzt zu Wort und klärt das endgültig auf...




Habe dazu schonmal was einem anderen Thread gelesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205985


----------



## Gambolputty (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> und wie siehts aus rute schon eingetroffen?



Habe sie doch bereits heute abholen können. Schönes Gerät, hervorragend verarbeitet, liegt ausgezeichnet in der Hand. Ja, ich habe meine Angel gefunden! 

Ob sie so viel besser ist als die zuvor von mir getesteten vermag ich zwar nicht zu beurteilen. Aber die Entscheidung ist nun für sie gefallen.


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

na dann mal viel spaß damit und hoffentlich auch ein paar stramme dorsche das du sie richtig fordern kannst


----------



## Gambolputty (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> na dann mal viel spaß damit und hoffentlich auch ein paar stramme dorsche das du sie richtig fordern kannst



Herzlichen Dank - auch für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## Gambolputty (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Als nächstes begebe ich mich mal ein wenig auf Knotenkunde. Gibt ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die Schlagschnur an die Geflochtete anzubringen. Denke mal, dass ich mir den "Albright" antrainieren werde.


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

entweder den der ist recht schnell erlernt oder den doppelten grinner oder den schlagschnurknoten


----------



## Gambolputty (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> entweder den der ist recht schnell erlernt oder den doppelten grinner oder den schlagschnurknoten



Habe ihn zumindest ein Mal mit Testschnur schon gut hinbekommen |supergri
Die anderen gucke ich mir mal an.


----------



## Gambolputty (5. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Sooo - nach euren vielen hervorragenden Tipps möchte ich mich nun gerne nochmal kurz abschließend zu Wort melden. Von meinem theoretischen Wissen her, das ich mir mittlerweile durch Foren, Tests, Anschauen in Angelläden, etc. angeeignet habe, könnte ich wahrscheinlich selbst schon als Verkäufer agieren. 

Meine Wahl ist bei der Rute auf die Balzer Baltic 165 gefallen. Die Rollenauswahl ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen - eigentlich waren Penn Sargus und Ryobi Applause bisher meine Favoriten, aber irgendwie habe ich mich inzwischen in die "Penn Atlantis" verguckt. Die Rolle wurde ja von dem ein oder anderen hier auch schon empfohlen. Liegt zwar massiv über meinem geplanen Budget, aber man lebt nur einmal... Unter 130,- Euro ist die 4000er allerdings nirgends zu finden, ich beneide alle die sie "in der Bucht" zu Hammerpreisen von 60-70 Euro geschossen haben.

Die Schnur, ja die Schnur... es wird entweder die Power Pro 0.15 in rot, ggf. auch in weiß, oder aber die Spiderwire Code Red in 0.17 - hier ist die Entscheidung noch nicht final gefallen.

Aber ich bin nun schon ganz nah am Ziel, werde mich demnächst entscheiden, und *danke* euch allen nochmal ganz herzlich für eure geduldvollen, sehr interessanten und informativen Antworten.

Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen! #h


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

zur rolle kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da fische ich quantum zur schnur ich würde die 0,15er power pro bevorzugen am besten in gelb so ist sie über wasser gut sichtbar für dich und die mitangler


----------



## Gambolputty (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> klassiker bei den gummifischen ist ja der motoroil glitter fischen tue ich gummis zwischen 8-12cm eher aber die 8-10cm modelle bei den köpfen kannst du ruhig etwas schwerere modelle je nach drift nehmen denn der gummi soll ja schön am boden bleiben ich fische da ab 30gr-80gr



Kaum dachte ich, ich wäre nun durch, stellt sich mir die nächste Frage: Gummis habe ich nun (vor allem Kopytos in 11cm), nun brauche ich ja noch Jigköpfe bzw. Jighaken. Gewichte sind eigentlich klar (30-80 Gramm), aber welche Hakengröße sollte ich nehmen? Je nach Gewicht unterschiedliche? Oder generell 4/0er oder 5/0er? ;+


----------



## Franky D (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

generell 4/0-6/0 die jighaken größe richtet sich immer nach dem gummifisch der haken sollte optimal positionert werden können


----------



## Gambolputty (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> generell 4/0-6/0 die jighaken größe richtet sich immer nach dem gummifisch der haken sollte optimal positionert werden können



Und aus Deiner Erfahrung heraus- was würdest du bei 11cm Gummifischen nehmen? Ich will "in der Bucht" einkaufen, und möchte ungerne Geld für zu Große oder zu Kleine versenken.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Google mal nach "tackle dealer".. sehr viel günstiger kommst nicht an jigköpfe ran. Für die 11er kopytos empfehle ich dir 5/0er.  Passt perfekt ohne den gummifisch zu sehr zu versteifen.


----------



## Gambolputty (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Google mal nach "tackle dealer".. sehr viel günstiger kommst nicht an jigköpfe ran. Für die 11er kopytos empfehle ich dir 5/0er.  Passt perfekt ohne den gummifisch zu sehr zu versteifen.



Genau diesen Händler und noch "angelsport-hammer" habe ich auf meiner Beobachtungsliste


----------



## Franky D (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Google mal nach "tackle dealer".. sehr viel günstiger kommst nicht an jigköpfe ran. Für die 11er kopytos empfehle ich dir 5/0er. Passt perfekt ohne den gummifisch zu sehr zu versteifen.


 

nichts mehr hinzu zufügen


----------



## Gambolputty (7. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Danke euch vielmals. Mal wieder!


----------



## funcarve (12. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Franky schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Advanced Alu Blade aus dem Programm genommen wurde? Zumindest ist sie im aktuellen Katalog nicht mehr vorhanden...
> "Früher" habe ich nichts von Mitchell aufgrund der Erfharung anderer gehalten - wie das jetzt aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenne niemanden, der aktuell eine Mitchell-Rolle nutzt.



doch ich, die 6500er in Norge, ...die hat ne Träckerachse, die bekommst du nicht klein. Preis 39,95 bei Bode
leider hat der die 4000er für die Ostsee nicht mehr!
Für`n schmalen Taler ne Top-Rolle
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Gambolputty (13. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



funcarve schrieb:


> doch ich, die 6500er in Norge, ...die hat ne Träckerachse, die bekommst du nicht klein. Preis 39,95 bei Bode
> leider hat der die 4000er für die Ostsee nicht mehr!
> Für`n schmalen Taler ne Top-Rolle
> Gruss funcarve



Da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, habe ich nun 2 Rollen in meinem festen Besitz. Die 4000er Mitchell Blade Alu und die Penn Atlantis 4000 (habe mich nun kurzfristig doch gegen die Sargus und für die Atlantis entschieden). Man lebt nur einmal! 

Als Rute die Balzer 165 Baltic Sea. #6

Und als Schnur will ich mir die 0,15er Powerpro holen. Schwanke nur noch bei der Farbe - entweder wird´s nun weiß, oder aber die orangene ("Bite Motion" - hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur, entspricht sie eher der PP Classic oder der PP Super 8 Slick ;+)


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Nimm die klassische und in gelb, auf dem Kutter ist eine sichtige Schnur von Vorteil.


----------



## Gambolputty (13. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Google mal nach "tackle dealer".. sehr viel günstiger kommst nicht an jigköpfe ran. Für die 11er kopytos empfehle ich dir 5/0er.  Passt perfekt ohne den gummifisch zu sehr zu versteifen.



Habe beim "tackle dealer" bestellt, und nach zwei Tagen (!) war die Ware schon da. Echt klasse. Und mit den 5/0ern lagt ihr absolut richtig #6


----------



## Gambolputty (13. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Nimm die klassische und in gelb, auf dem Kutter ist eine sichtige Schnur von Vorteil.



Mag blöd klingen, aber zur Kombo "Baltic Sea 165" und "Penn Atlantis" finde ich die gelbe nicht so passend. Rot scheidet wegen der schlechten Sichtbarkeit aus, aber weiß oder orange sollten doch eigentlich auch gehen?

Die "Power Pro Bite Motion" hat was, und ist von der angegebenenTragkraft her mit der Power Pro classic identisch. Scheint also das selbe Material zu sein, nur eben in einer anderen Farbe. Die Super 8 Slick hat eine etwas höhere angegebene Tragkraft.

Blöderweise gibt´s die Bite Motion aber nur in 150 Meter oder 1600 Metern Länge, oder von der Großspule. Frage: gibt es einen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Großspule und der anderen, oder kann ich beruhigt zugreifen? Wollte so 250-300 Meter kaufen und mit Mono unterfüttern.


----------



## Kasi (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Ich konnte bisher noch kein Qualitätsunterschied feststellen. Habe selber mehrere Kleinspulen der PowerPro und auch zwei Großspulen. Ein Unterschied konnte ich im direkten Vergleich nicht feststellen. Denke solange man gute "frische" Schnur kauft und nicht auf ein "Fake" reinfällt oder falsch gelagerte bzw. uralte Schnur kauft sollte das kein Unterschied machen.

Grüße


----------



## Gambolputty (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Kasi schrieb:


> Ich konnte bisher noch kein Qualitätsunterschied feststellen. Habe selber mehrere Kleinspulen der PowerPro und auch zwei Großspulen. Ein Unterschied konnte ich im direkten Vergleich nicht feststellen. Denke solange man gute "frische" Schnur kauft und nicht auf ein "Fake" reinfällt oder falsch gelagerte bzw. uralte Schnur kauft sollte das kein Unterschied machen.
> 
> Grüße


Super, danke für die Antwort. Dachte, mal gelesen zu haben dass Großspulenschnur beim (falschen) Umspulen zu Schaden kommen kann, z.B. durch Hitzeentwicklung. Aber vielleicht nur eine Mär.

Werde dann nun mal bei der PP Bite Motion zuschlagen!


----------



## funcarve (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, habe ich nun 2 Rollen in meinem festen Besitz. Die 4000er Mitchell Blade Alu und die Penn Atlantis 4000 (habe mich nun kurzfristig doch gegen die Sargus und für die Atlantis entschieden). Man lebt nur einmal!
> 
> Als Rute die Balzer 165 Baltic Sea. #6
> 
> Und als Schnur will ich mir die 0,15er Powerpro holen. Schwanke nur noch bei der Farbe - entweder wird´s nun weiß, oder aber die orangene ("Bite Motion" - hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Schnur, entspricht sie eher der PP Classic oder der PP Super 8 Slick ;+)



#r#r#r
glaub damit hast du Spass,
und wenn zur Qualität auch noch Optik kommen soll, dann die:

http://www.nordfishing77.at/schnuer...ter-shimano-power-pro-super-8-slick-blau.html

Gruss funcarve


----------



## Gambolputty (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



funcarve schrieb:


> #r#r#r
> glaub damit hast du Spass,
> und wenn zur Qualität auch noch Optik kommen soll, dann die:
> 
> ...



Die ist hübsch, aber blau ist von der Sichtbarkeit her sicher eine Katastrophe. 
Das will ich meinen Mitanglern (und damit indirekt auch mir ) mal lieber nicht antun.

Die PP Bite Motion stelle ich mir aber auch richtig passend zu der Rute/Rolle vor. Und gut sichtbar müsste sie ja eigentlich sein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Mag blöd klingen, aber zur Kombo "Baltic Sea 165" und "Penn Atlantis" finde ich die gelbe nicht so passend. Rot scheidet wegen der schlechten Sichtbarkeit aus, aber weiß oder orange sollten doch eigentlich auch gehen?



In Orange gibt es die PP ja leider nicht oder?!
Weiß finde ich überhaupt nicht gut sichtbar, sobald etwas Sonne scheint verschwindet die Schnur über der Wasseroberfläche.

Ich kann Deinen Designwunsch aber schon verstehen, Sufix 
oder Stroft haben vernünftige Orange Schnüre im Angebot!


----------



## Gambolputty (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> In Orange gibt es die PP ja leider nicht oder?!
> Weiß finde ich überhaupt nicht gut sichtbar, sobald etwas Sonne scheint verschwindet die Schnur über der Wasseroberfläche.
> 
> Ich kann Deinen Designwunsch aber schon verstehen, Sufix
> oder Stroft haben vernünftige Orange Schnüre im Angebot!



Doch, eben die "Bite Motion" von der ich spreche. Allerdings bei dem zuvor verlinkten Händler nicht in 0,15er Stärke, werde deshalb woanders bestellen.

http://www.nordfishing77.at/schnuer...meter-shimano-powerpro-bite-motion-019mm.html


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Oh fein! Immer mal was Neues #6


----------



## welsfaenger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

stroft in orange ind verbindung mit einer pol-Brille!

Viel besser geht es von der Sichtigkeit wohl kaum 

Grüße


----------



## Gambolputty (15. April 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> stroft in orange ind verbindung mit einer pol-Brille!
> 
> Viel besser geht es von der Sichtigkeit wohl kaum
> 
> Grüße



Auch wenn sie das wohl Beste vom Besten ist, ist sie mir einfach zu teuer. Denke, mit der PP aber auch ganz gute Ware zu erhalten.


----------



## Gambolputty (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

So, nachdem meine Kuttertour nun vorbei ist, möchte ich mal kurz Bericht bezüglich des verwendeten Materials machen.

*Meine Erstausrüstung:*
1a) Balzer Baltic Sea 165 in 285 cm
1b) Penn Atlantis 4000
1c) Powerpro Bite Motion 0,15mm

Ich kann mich nur abermals bei allen bedanken, die mir den Tipp zu der Rute gegeben haben. Sie ist wirklich der Hammer! In Kombination mit der Atlantis 4000 und einer 15mm Powerpro hatte ich ein Angelgefühl, wie ich es beim Pilken noch nie hatte. Gummifische erwiesen sich nicht so als mein Ding (bekam kein wirkliches Feeling), auch wenn ich meinen größten Dorsch (8 Pfund) ausgerechnet mit einem GuFi auf dieser Kombo gelandet hatte. Meine Ängste bzgl. der Einstegringe der Rute erwiesen sich als absolut unbegründet, und auch sonst hat sie mich restlos begeistert. Die Rolle feinfühlig wie erhofft. Und die Schnur prima zu sehen (richtig praktisch empfand ich die Markierungen im Abstand von 1m), und mit 0,15mm absolut ausreichend.


*Meine Reserve:*
2a) Cormoran X-POWER-SEA Lure&Pilk in 270 cm
2b) Mitchell Blade Alu 4500
2c) Spro Snyper magenta 0,20mm

Auch mit meiner Zweitrute war ich sehr zufrieden, ebenso mit der Rolle. Aber die Schnur war (ich hatte sie günstig ersteigert) wirklich eine Nummer zu stark und wird nächstes Jahr definitiv durch eine 15er ersetzt. Alles in allem war meine Zweitausrüstung etwas grobschlächtiger als meine Erstausrüstung, diente mir aber dennoch gute Dienste, gerade am zweiten Angeltag als die See etwas rauher war.

---

Fazit: Ich habe keinen Cent meiner Anschaffungen bereut und kann nur jedem, der ebenfalls vor einem Kauf steht, raten, ebenfalls in vernünftige Ware zum angemessenen Preis zu investieren. Sicher gibt es günstigere Ware als die, die ich mir zugelegt habe. Und es gibt ebenso auch weitaus teurere. Ich bin mit meiner jedenfalls zufrieden und gehe davon aus, dass sie mir auch in den nächsten Jahren viel Freude bereiten wird.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen. #h


----------



## Perch-Noob (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Klasse das du Happy mit deiner Ausrüstung bist und noch viel besser, dass du den Tipps hier gefolgt bist & dir somit weitere Kosten gespart hast:m. 
Viele die Suche Trööts eröffnen, kaufen dann doch wonach ihnen der Sinn steht & ein Großteil von denen schei.t sich damit dann auch an. Und muss nochmals teures Lehrgeld zahlen!

Weiterhin viel Spass mit deiner Ausrüstung.#h


----------



## Gambolputty (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Rolle für´s Pilken auf der Ostsee*

Tour für nächstes Jahr ist schon wieder gebucht, und ich freue mich jetzt schon wieder wie Bolle! |supergri

Werde meine Ausrüstung noch etwas anpassen und ausbauen, bin mir zum Beispiel sicher dass ich auf meiner Zweitrute mit einer dünneren Schnur (15er) noch mehr Freude haben werde als mit der doch zu kräftigen 20er vom letzten Mal. Power Pro in weiß wird es sein, zusammen mit der Rute und der Rolle eine hübsche Kombination! :m

Allen Tippgebern und Angelfreunden noch einen schönen Herbst und für euern nächsten Angeltripp ein fettes "Petri"! #h


----------

